# What were your GROSS  sales for 2008?



## PenWorks (Dec 28, 2008)

The year is winding down and I hope everyone is enjoying our hobby or business in the pen making industry. Since 2004 we kind of have an unofficial tally of our annual sales. You can follow the link to view past years sales.  As always, this thread has been electronically shielded from the IRS :biggrin: 

Happy turning for 2009.

Past years sales poles
http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=1509&highlight=2007


----------



## PenWorks (Dec 28, 2008)

I just checked the link, and the only available past information is from 2007. I guess with the change over we lost the prior years.


----------



## DCBluesman (Dec 28, 2008)

Prior years:

2004 http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=10957&highlight=gross+sales
2005 http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=16903&highlight=sales+2005
2006 http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=24510&highlight=gross+sales


----------



## MesquiteMan (Dec 29, 2008)

Anthony,

Is your poll just for pen sales or pen related items sales?  I sell very few pens but make and sell quite a few blanks.  Does that count?


----------



## thewishman (Dec 29, 2008)

I dropped a category this year. Amazing what one big order can do.


----------



## ed4copies (Dec 29, 2008)

Sales per show actually held their own.

Greatly reduced the number of shows.

No regrets, except tipping the trailer over on the way TO a show - blew that one!


----------



## texasfootball21 (Dec 29, 2008)

Made the leap from giving them away to selling this year. Hopefully I'll make it into at least casual in 2009.


----------



## PenWorks (Dec 30, 2008)

MesquiteMan said:


> Anthony,
> 
> Is your poll just for pen sales or pen related items sales?  I sell very few pens but make and sell quite a few blanks.  Does that count?




Sure would in my book, a sale is a sale if it is pen related.

Thanks Lou for finding the other links, not sure why I could not get them up the other night.


----------



## gerryr (Dec 30, 2008)

I dropped a category but then I knew I would since I cut way back on shows.  Web sales were up quite a bit over last year which was nice.  Not sure what next year will bring besides lots of training on my bicycle.  I will probably do a few more shows, but those will be taking a back seat to the endurance bicycling.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Dec 30, 2008)

I cancelled a number of shows in November and December because of Diane's hip replacement but still had a better year than last year. Next year is a big question mark.


----------



## OldWrangler (Jan 5, 2009)

This is my first year making a serious attempt to sell pens. I sold and gave away 377 pens and built a stock of about 180 more. Some of the pens given away were donated as auction items and created exposure resulting in sales. One pen donated to our Sheriff's Re-election Fish Fry netted an order for 36 pens from a company and 8 more pens from Sheriff's employees. So even pens given away may result in more business. 

After a year, I have a better idea of what sells, I make substancially better pens and I now have 9 small retailers moving about 30+ pens a month. The hobby is paying it's own way and buying some new toys ocassionally. It gets me out of the house and away from the TV, fresh air and some exercise....a place to go and something to do. And it has gotten me back into other woodworking like canes and jewelry boxes.

At 71, I don't want a job or a career but this is a good and healthy hobby. And through this hobby I have met some neat people, made some good friends and learned a lot of useful things. This is just the right thing for a crippled up old man.


----------



## Paul in OKC (Jan 7, 2009)

My gross sales were, wel.....GROSS. But I didn't see that option! Pen sales about $142.77 or so. Work interfered with everything last year, but good to have a busy place to work.:bananen_smilies051:


----------



## Rudy Vey (Jan 7, 2009)

Paul in OKC said:


> My gross sales were, wel.....GROSS. But I didn't see that option! Pen sales about $142.77 or so. Work interfered with everything last year, but good to have a busy place to work.:bananen_smilies051:



...who paid you $0.77 for a pen:biggrin::biggrin:??


----------



## ashaw (Jan 7, 2009)

The year started good then tanked when gas went to 3.50/gal.  Now it has stalled.  I did get a call from one of my dealers telling me all of my pens sold out.  About 10 pens.  This will make a good start of 2009.


----------



## Grizz (Jan 7, 2009)

GROSS sales?.... that's pretty much the way it was.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Jan 7, 2009)

I did surprisingly well for my first year.  I haven't been able to do a show yet but word of mouth and my website have been decent.  I wish I had weekends off to do shows though.


----------



## sdemars (Jan 11, 2009)

*Yes, but 2009 will be . . .*



Paul in OKC said:


> My gross sales were, wel.....GROSS. But I didn't see that option! Pen sales about $142.77 or so. Work interfered with everything last year, but good to have a busy place to work.:bananen_smilies051:




Yes but 2009 will be wonderful year for sales after you make and deliver 120+ pen blank vises . . .

I know I'll do my part and send my money as soon as my "number" comes up . . . .

I may be no saint, but I am VICE-LESS ! ! ! !

:bananen_smilies051:

Steve


----------



## Boomer (Jan 16, 2009)

I am hoping to start selling in the next year.  As of now I have not much inventory and want to increase the quality of my pens before I start selling them.


----------



## Ligget (Jan 19, 2009)

I as usual gave more pens away than I sold, no stress though so I am happy.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Jan 27, 2009)

I voted in the casual sales category, but in actuality, probably likely fell into the energetic category.  I had a  very good sales period in January of 2008 that stemmed from the shows I was doing in downtown Knoxville for the Christmas of 2007.  A local gallery bought out most of my stock after the season was over.. then this year I had several good fall shows.. didn't do much in summer because of heat.


----------

